
Ask HN: What open source would you preserve with 1GB? - thinkski
Given the impact open source has had, particularly over the past twenty five years, it would be a shame if some of it fell into the ether.<p>If you had, say, one gigabyte of space to preserve open source software for future generations, what would you include?<p>Most interested in open source software, but feel free to include other ideas.
======
luismedel
Google's homepage, of course. So you have unlimited access to everything else!
:-)

The prank worked with my sister in law a few years ago, when CDs were still a
thing.

On a more serious vein, I think I'd preserve, all Fabrice Bellard's programs.

~~~
thinkski
Fabrice Bellard is indeed a super-programmer. Amazing how one guy can write
ffmpeg, qemu, linmodem, amongst a slew of other useful thing.

------
znpy
Assuming I can compress the source code: Linux, Emacs, python.

Assuming I can't compress: the source code for gzip and then the gzipped
archives of the software cited earlier :)

~~~
thinkski
Good point! Yes, had assumed storing .tar.gz, but makes sense to then have the
code for tar and gzip. What about gcc?

~~~
znpy
I actually couldn't remember how much would that weight so I didn't include
that.

